# [Gelöst] NVIDIA 7600GT und Hyundai T91D Auflösungsprobleme

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab mir nen neuen Rechner gekauft:

Asus M2N-E

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+

Sparkle 7600GT

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das mein Monitor 1280x1024 kann. Linux das aber net will. Mit meinem alten Rechner gings einwandfrei. Auch unter Gentoo. Ich komm nur bis auf 1024x786. An was kann das liegen? Hab schon mehrere NVIDIA Treiber versucht. NV von Gentoo macht das selbe. Kann das an dem DVI Kabel liegen? Das ist nicht voll belegt. Das ist aber das was bei dem Bildschirm dabei war.

An was könnte es noch liegen?

Meine Xorg.conf und die Xorg log:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Feb 26 23:37:58 PST 2007

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Mon Feb 26 23:38:28 PST 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XKbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    #Option         "DPMS"

    #ModeLine       "1280x1024" 151.8 1280 1360 1544 1888 1024 1024 1027 1072

    #ModeLine       "1280x1024_75.00" 138.5 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1069 -hsync +vsync

       #ModeLine       "1280x1024" 149.1 1280 1360 1544 1880 1024 1024 1027 1071

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HIQ T91D"

   # HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

   # VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    #Option "NoDDC" "1"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    #Option "NoDDC" "1"

    #Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"

    #Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.20.7-zombie-amd64 #2 SMP Thu Apr 19 15:21:15 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 17 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 19 21:49:33 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,0369 card 1043,8239 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0360 card 1043,8239 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0368 card 1043,8239 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,036a card 1043,8239 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,036c card 1043,8239 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,036d card 1043,8239 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,036e card 1043,8239 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0370 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:06:1: chip 10de,0371 card 1043,81f6 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0373 card 1043,8239 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0376 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,0374 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,0374 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0378 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,0375 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0377 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 1103,0006 card 1103,0001 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 07:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0a04 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:15:0), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(7:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0391) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfb000000/24, I/O @ 0xbc00/7, BIOS @ 0xfcfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9755

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:18:52 PST 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 07:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:7:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.63.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:7:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HIQ T91D (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HIQ T91D (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HIQ T91D (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (68, 65); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02b00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02c0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe024000 - 0xfe027fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Vielen Dank

Sebastian EimerLast edited by Hollowman on Sat Apr 21, 2007 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Du könntest mal versuchen in Deiner xorg.conf

```

Option         "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

```

hinzuzufügen.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## UTgamer

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mir nen neuen Rechner gekauft:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Hast du die alte Gentoo-xorg.conf noch? Wenn ja kopiere sie einfach auf den neuen Rechner. Sollte der alte auch eine nVidiakarte gehabt haben, mußt du sogar überhaupt nichts ändern.  :Wink: 

[Edit verschoben in neuen Beitrag]

----------

## Hollowman

Zum 1ten: 

Dann hab ich nur noch 640x480. Mit oder ohne Modelines.

Zum 2ten:

Ne hab ich leider net mehr. Aber das war nur ne automatisch generierte mit den selben Modelines. Die ist gleich.

Sebastian

----------

## UTgamer

Zudem hast du in der Sektion: Monitor

weder 

HorizSync

VertRefresh

definiert

Anstatt dessen hast du in der 

Section "Screen" 

auch keine Modelines definiert. Eines von beidem solltest du schon an Monitorwerten der Grafikkarte übergeben.  :Wink: 

Das Tool ddccontrol kann dir ebenfalls helfen Werte zu finden, wenn du von dem Monitor sonst nichts mehr an Werten hast (Handbuch, Internet, etc.)

----------

## Hollowman

hsync und vsync hatte ich auch schon drin. Modelines auch schon.

Aber ich werds nochma versuchen

Sebastian

EDIT:

In der Section Screen kann ich keien Modeline an machen.

In der Section Monitor das hsync und vsync an machen bringt auch nix.

Falls es was nutzt ddccontrol -p

```
ddccontrol -p

ddccontrol version 0.4.1

Copyright 2004-2005 Oleg I. Vdovikin (oleg@cs.msu.su)

Copyright 2004-2006 Nicolas Boichat (nicolas@boichat.ch)

This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

You may redistribute copies of this program under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

Probing for available monitors.I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/HIQ6D0B.xml"

Document not parsed successfully.

....I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/HIQ6D0B.xml"

Document not parsed successfully.

.

Detected monitors :

 - Device: pci:07:00.0-1

   DDC/CI supported: No

   Monitor Name: VESA standard monitor

   Input type: Digital

 - Device: dev:/dev/i2c-0

   DDC/CI supported: No

   Monitor Name: VESA standard monitor

   Input type: Digital

No monitor supporting DDC/CI available.

If your graphics card need it, please check all the required kernel modules are loaded (i2c-dev, and your framebuffer driver).

```

----------

## Hollowman

Habs hinbekommen. Das rote war des Problems Lösung. Gefunden hier: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69920

```

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Option         "DPMS"

    Modeline "1280x1024_75.00" 138.5 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1069 -hsync +vsync

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HIQ T91D"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"

    [color=red]Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "true"

    Option "FlatPanel" "on"

    Option "FixPanelSize" "on"

    Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxSizeCheck"

    Option "VertRefresh"    "dfp: 30-83"

    Option "HorizSync"      "dfp: 55-75"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "dfp"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024_75.00"[/color]

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"

EndSection

```

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Qudus

Hi, Leute

Ich habe mich extra registriert, um Euch zu danken. Ich habe mit diesem Problem jetzt schon ein zwei Tage lang gekämpft und sah einfach keine Lösung in Sicht. Diesen Thread habe ich dann bei einem letzten verzweifelten Versuch gefunden und es hat sofort funktioniert.

Also, vielen Dank für diese Hilfe, auch wenn sie nicht für mich gedacht war. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich hier tatsächlich mal einen Thread gefunden habe, in dem nicht einfach nur drin stand: "Alles klar. Habs hinbekommen" (ohne Lösung)  :Smile: .

Ich kann's gar nicht oft genug sagen. Vielen Dank  :Smile: .

Marvin

----------

